# Cvt fluid xtrail 2015



## minedrm (Feb 24, 2017)

I would like to ask what is the difference between cvt ns2 and ns3??? My transmission fluid was replaced using genuine nissan cvt ns2. I only found out in my hood that ns3 is the fluid to be used,will there be any problem???thank you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.nissanforums.com/general-discussion/234145-nissan-cvt-fluid-ns2-ns3.html

Given the nature of the cvt, in your shoes I would be a bit paranoid and seek to get the proper fluid in there. Was it a dealership that did this? You may to check if it affects your warranty.


----------

